# Thundersnow!!!



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes i said it.... thunder and lighting while snowing.... I've seen it twice in my 27 yrs. Once on film and once in person!

It's rare and exciting! The Indy new is talking about it and if it happens there maybe 3in an hr while it happens.

This will be an amazing storm!!!


All Clear
Nathan


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Yep i have seen thundersnow and a good chance for it tonight.



RCGM
brad


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

just north of me (in the snow belt) they get it once or twice a year its frickin sweet...


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

I was hoping to find a good video of it but nothing i have seen so far if worthy... If someone happens to catch it let me know. 


All Clear


----------

